# rafter calculator help - bmouth cutout



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've actually just put a 2x up at the center point
I put a nail in the 2x to hold the top of the rafter up
Then I hold up the rafter where I want it & draw the cuts I need
Works on smaller stuff, & I did the same on my garage addition


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks. so how much do you typically cut away (or leave) for the bird's mouth in a 2X6 rafter going over a double 2X4 top plate?

thanks. yeah, i'll probably just do it this way.

(it would be nice to know what length material to order for the rafters, though, so there isn't excessive waste (or not enough).


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Basically I lower the rafter until I have the rafter sitting so that the birdsmouth cut will leave wood fully sitting on the top plate


----------

